# Can anyone identify this Toro?



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

This was a typical Western New York lake effect winter when I as a kid. My dad is using the snow blower, some time around 1970, to open up the mouth of the driveway. My brother is on the pile (the dark spot behind my fathers back is the mailbox, so the pile is at least 8 or 9 feet high). After he got a snowplow for the Farmall Super A the blower sat in the garage and was sold off when my parents estate was auctioned. I did bring home the Earth Bird rototiller, though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Late 50's early 60's snow hound.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Now that's a snow pile. Similar our driveway around 1978 or so. But my father didn't have a blower and we all did it by hand. Ah, memories.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Snowhound - thanks for the info. I remember thinking when I was a kid that it was a beast. Wish I had a better picture but it was a little GAF 126 camera and it was cold out so I was probably shivering. Thanks.


----------

